

Ask HN: What's your favorite Windows Text Editor? - chaosprophet

Hi guys,
I've been developing on Windows for quite some time now. I am using Textpad for all my coding needs, but I find it lacking in some respects (like regex search). So to all you Windows based developers, what text editor do you use and why???
======
jim_lawless
I use SciTE ( <http://www.scintilla.org/SciTE.html> ) at home and UltraEdit (
<http://www.ultraedit.com/> ) at work.

My needs are simple: I just need an editor that can handle LF-delimited or
CRLF-delimited text and one that has some syntax-assistance ( highlighting,
brace-matching, ...etc. )

UltraEdit was chosen by someone else at work. It has a lot of features that I
admire, but don't really use. I do enjoy the ability to perform column-
oriented copy/paste operations and hex viewing with it, though.

------
itsandrew
E-TextEditor is pretty nice (<http://www.e-texteditor.com/>). As a longtime
Textmate user on my Mac, I was looking for something to mimic that
functionality on my Windows netbook. E also integrates with Cygwin and can be
fully customized to your liking.

------
akiin
Sublime Text (<http://www.sublimetext.com/>)

~~~
DanielStraight
All other editors are dead to me now. Sublime Text is amazing.

------
ScottWhigham
TextPad has worked fine for me for years. It does have a bit of oddness but,
between TextPad, Visual Studio, and SQL Server Management Studio, I've been
able to do what I need.

------
flooha
Editplus. Syntax highlighting, Search/Replace with regex on multiple files,
Project management, right click integration, and more.

------
ciniglio
notepad++

------
nreece
Notepad2

------
balding_n_tired
emacs

